# Am I compatible with FreeBSD?



## OzDev (Jul 8, 2015)

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/DcqPTW
I am doing my first build, and I wish to have it set up with FreeBSD and Windows 7.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i3-4160 3.6GHz Dual-Core Processor  ($108.95 @ SuperBiiz)
*Motherboard:* MSI H81M-P33 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard  ($45.89 @ OutletPC)
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory  ($50.89 @ OutletPC)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive  ($52.49 @ OutletPC)
*Video Card:* HIS Radeon R9 280X 3GB IceQ X² Video Card  ($262.98 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Corsair Vengeance C70 (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case  ($127.98 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Corsair Builder 600W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply  ($44.99 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $694.17
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-07-07 19:27 EDT-0400_

Most importantly, I'm looking to see if it is all compatible with FreeBSD either 10.x, or 11.x.

Thanks guys!


----------



## shepper (Jul 8, 2015)

OzDev said:


> *Video Card:* HIS Radeon R9 280X 3GB IceQ X² Video Card ($262.98 @ Newegg)


Not at this time for FreeBSD and OpenBSD.
DragonflyBSD maybe and likely will be in FreeBSD/OpenBSD in the future.


----------



## protocelt (Jul 8, 2015)

I'll add that if a beefy graphics card is needed/wanted, Nvidia is the better choice on FreeBSD right now. They work well and are officially supported. AMD cards up to the HD 7000 series cards are supported however 3D performance on FreeBSD isn't all that great right now from what I understand. See https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics for more information.


----------



## Oko (Jul 9, 2015)

protocelt said:


> I'll add that if a beefy graphics card is needed/wanted, Nvidia is the better choice on FreeBSD right now. They work well and are officially supported.


Could you please point me to the hardware documentation/specs for Nvidia cards. I would like to write my own driver. Thank you!

P.S. I really miss down vote feature on this forum. This mindset is the exact reason I stopped using FreeBSD on any desktop machines 8 years ago and I would not hesitate twice to switch my file servers to DragonFly if the system was stabilized little bit. 1000 times better advise would be to suggest  Apple OS X and their video hardware than to recommend hardware and binary blob driver by the most hostile open source company in existence. For the record even Microsoft doesn't allow uncertified binary blob drivers in its kernel.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 9, 2015)

Voting is not needed to just disagree.


----------

